# Should I Take The OTA.605 Update??



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an alltel milestone x. I sbf'd through Linux to.602 so that I could upgrade to the newest update, but keep my alltel radio. I recently got an ota update on my phone saying I could install .605. What should i do guys?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's pretty much for keyboard as far as I know...I hear that one click will still work if you are interested in root still
Also the boot loader should remain the same incase you need to sbf in the future


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> I have an alltel milestone x. I sbf'd through Linux to.602 so that I could upgrade to the newest update, but keep my alltel radio. I recently got an ota update on my phone saying I could install .605. What should i do guys?


as brentblend said above, supposedly it's just a keyboard fix. and if you take the ota update it might flash the vzw radio. so i wouldn't bother.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> as brentblend said above, supposedly it's just a keyboard fix. and if you take the ota update it might flash the vzw radio. so i wouldn't bother.


Yeah, thats what i was thinking. It may flash the radio.

Anyway to stop the pop up every hour?

Or should i just sbf to .605?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> Yeah, thats what i was thinking. It may flash the radio.
> 
> Anyway to stop the pop up every hour?
> 
> Or should i just sbf to .605?


dang my bad...i totally forgot to tell you that part. Just go to your /system/app folder and you should see a file named blurupdater.apk. Using a file manager with root access, just rename it to blurupdater.bak. Or, if you use TitaniumBackup, find the one named Updater and freeze it.

there is no sbf for .605


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> dang my bad...i totally forgot to tell you that part. Just go to your /system/app folder and you should see a file named blurupdater.apk. Using a file manager with root access, just rename it to blurupdater.bak. Or, if you use TitaniumBackup, find the one named Updater and freeze it.
> 
> there is no sbf for .605


In Ti back up is the file to freeze called Updater 2.3.3? Can't find blurupdater in TB. Never mind reread the post, got it!


----------

